#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Μεταλλικά - Εισαγωγή κόμβων-μελών

## nicolas

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι τους χρήστες προγραμμάτων όπως το fespa. Τα προγράμματα αυτά δεν δουλεύουν με στάθμες? Επομένως πως φτιάχνετε τα ζευκτά με κλήση? Πως βάζετε τεγίδες ή πως φτιάχνετε μία μεταλλική στέγη στο χώρο με ορθοστάτες, αμοίβοντες κ.τ.λ. ? Αναγνωρίζει το πρόγραμμα κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## Xάρης

Μπορείς να δώσεις διαφορετικό υψόμετρο σε κάθε κόμβο ακόμα και της ίδιας στάθμης.
Μπορείς να συνδέσεις ευκολά κόμβους διαφορετικών σταθμών και να δημιουργήσεις πχ τα πλευρικά χιαστί.
Μπορείς να δώσεις κλίση σ' ένα οριζόντιο μέλος περί τον διαμήκη άξονα του.

----------


## brutagon

το pdf που δίνει η εταιρία με τις ερωτο-απαντήσεις έχει την περίπτωση που σου σωστά σου περιγράφει ο Χάρης

----------


## giorgosk

Εχω δοκιμάσει να περάσω μεταλλικό χωροδικτύωμα στo Fespa. Ο χρόνος που χρειάζεται για να το περάσεις μεγάλος. Εάν τα μέλη του δικτυώματος έχουν μικρό μήκος κάτω από 50cm πρακτικά καταντά αδύνατο. Το Module του Fespa για μεταλλικά αν και το έχω αγοράσει το μετάνοιωσα τα μάλα. Ασε που και οι συνδέσεις του προγράμματος είναι πολύ περιορισμένες και κινδυνέυει κάποιος να κάνει μεγάλα σφάλματα γιατί δεν υπάρχει σαφής και ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα για τα εντατικά μεγέθη που εισάγονται στους κόμβους συνδέσεως. Τίμιο module αλλά πολύ περιορισμένων δυνατοτήτων

----------


## nicolas

Το ρωτάω γιατί εγώ έχω το Statics της Multisoft με το οποίο δεν είναι δυνατόν να δουλέψεις στο χώρο. Δεν μπορείς να φτιάξεις επομένως στέγες ή κεκλιμένα ζευκτά με τεγίδες σε διάφορες στάθμες. Πρέπει να αγοράσεις το Metalcad της ίδιας εταιρείας για να διαμορφώσεις τέτοιες κατασκευές. 

Στο statics μπορείς και εκεί να βάλεις διαφορετικό υψόμετρο σε κάθε άκρο μίας δοκού αλλά δεν είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα το αναγνωρίσει το πρόγραμμα. Εάν το κάνεις πολλές φορές μάλιστα καταντάει μη πρακτικό , χάνεις την μπάλα και δεν ξέρεις τι έχεις προσομοιώσει στο τέλος. Για στέγη με διαγώνιους, ορθοστάτες κ.τ.λ δεν το συζητάω καν.

Το pdf του Fespa όντως παρουσιάζει μεθόδους για να βάζεις κεκλιμένους δοκούς αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο πρακτικά γίνεται αυτό. Και άντε ότι έφτιαξες το ζευκτό σου, τις τεγίδες σε διαφορετικά υψόμετρα πως τις βάζεις? Τους ορθοστάτες σε μία στέγη πάλι πως τους βάζεις, σαν φυτευτό υποστύλωμα?

Για να πω ένα παράδειγμα να δω αν καταλαβαίνετε τι λέω. Θέλω να φτιάξω κεκλιμένα ζευκτά με τεγίδες πάνω σε μεταλλικά υποστυλώματα (ένα τυπικό βιομηχανικό κτήριο δηλαδή). 

1) Δίνω σαν στάθμες α. την βάση β. την οροφή των υποστυλωμάτων γ. τον κορφιά

2) Πάω στην στάθμη του κορφιά και φτιάχνω τα ζευκτά. Μετά φτιάχνω τις τεγίδες. Μετά σπάω τεγίδες και ζευκτά όπου τέμνονται δημιουργώντας έτσι κόμβο όπου αυτά συναντιούνται (διαμορφώνεται έτσι μία εσχάρα δοκών σε κάτοψη)

3) Μετά πάω σε κάθε τμήμα δοκού (ζευκτού ή τεγίδας) και αλλάζω τα υψόμετρα στα άκρα της ανάλογα με την κλίση της στέγης. Αυτή η διαδικασία θέλει πολύ ώρα...!

4) Όταν το τρέξω μου βγάζει από μόνο του το πρόγραμμα :Mad:  άκαμπτα μέλη τα οποία ενώνουν όσους κόμβους έχουν μικρότερο υψόμετρο από τον κορφιά με την στάθμη του κορφιά (στις αντίστοιχες συντεταγμένες Χ,Υ όπου εγώ δεν έχω βάλει κόμβο :Confused: )!!! Δηλαδή το πρόγραμμα είναι σαν να μην καταλαβαίνει ότι υπάρχει ανάμεσα στις στάθμες.

Στο fespa μπορείτε να μου πείτε πως φτιάχνετε κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## anka

Για να βάλεις τεγίδες σε διαφορετικά ύψη μπορείς να "σπάσεις" το κτήριο σε "ορόφους". Συμφωνώ πάντως πως είναι μπελάς η εισαγωγή δικτυωμάτων από τη στιγμή που το πρόγραμμα δουλεύει μόνο σε κάτοψη...

----------


## nicolas

> Για να βάλεις τεγίδες σε διαφορετικά ύψη μπορείς να "σπάσεις" το κτήριο σε "ορόφους".



Το έκανα στο Statics και α) Πολύ μπλαλίδικο β) Τα αποτελέσματα δεν ήταν καλά γιατί και πάλι εμφανιζόταν άκαμπτα από το πουθενά! 

Ρωτάω πάντως εάν κάποιος το εφαρμόζει αυτό. Σαν δυνατότητα υπάρχει να βάζουμε στάθμες και να αλλάζουμε τα ύψη, το θέμα είναι εάν είναι πρακτικό και εάν κάποιος συνάδελφος καταφέρνει και κάνει την δουλειά του με αυτόν τον τρόπο.

----------


## multisoft

Νικόλα καλησπέρα.
Έπεσα τυχαία σ' αυτή τη συζήτηση, κι έστω και καθυστερημένα, θα ήθελα να απαντήσω.
Οι τεγίδες στα μεταλλικά κτίρια είναι ισοστατικοί φορείς οι οποίοι μεταφέρουν στα πλαία τα κατακόρυφα φορτία αλλά χωρίς να παραλαμβάνουν οριζόντιες δυνάμεις. Μάλιστα προβλέπουμε ειδικά μέτρα, όπως μεγαλύτερες τρύπες στις συνδέσεις, ώστε να μην έχουμε αξονικές δυνάμεις.
Για το λόγο αυτό θα σου πρότεινα να μην επιμείνεις στην εισαγωγή των τεγίδων στο χωρικό πλαίσιο, αλλά μόνο των οριζόντιων συνδέσμων (αντιανέμιων στέγης) και να προσομοιώσεις τα φατνώματα σαν πλάκες ειδικού τύπου με τα φορτία που προβλέπονται. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο η προσομοίωση είναι απόλυτα σωστή. Οι τεγίδες μπορούν να λυθούν σαν ανεξάρτητα στοιχεία ή ως δοκοσειρές.
Η δίκλινής στέγη εισάγεται στο Statics απλά και εύκολα.

----------

